
Show HN: Discover and listen to artists performing in your city this week - alexyaseen
http://discoverlocal.fm
======
pugworthy
I am learning to ignore any kind of application that has the "in your city"
message. Basically it is, "in your city if it happens to be a major
metropolis" \- which is not where some of us live.

~~~
matchbok
Why is it the app's fault you live in the middle of nowhere?

~~~
akubera
It's the marketing of "in your city" when they only support (by my estimate)
~6% of the US population, which is at fault.

I assume your "middle of nowhere" comment is just trolling.

------
tmnarayan
Hi HN!

I'm Trevor from Parabola.io. We're excited to show off Discover Local.

Music is really important to our team, and we look forward to helping others
discover new artists and see more shows.

If you want to know a bit more about how we built this, I linked a post that
goes into more detail down below. In short, we pull in concert data from
Songkick, then compile song data and create playlists with Spotify before
sending it all on to Webflow for display.

The best part is that Discover Local was built with absolutely no code over
the course of a few afternoons!

Feel free to ask us any questions you might have!

[https://medium.com/parabola-labs/discover-local-
playlists-5f...](https://medium.com/parabola-labs/discover-local-
playlists-5fc322c362e7)

------
jon1628492
This looks pretty nice! But I’m curious how you match the artist up to
Spotify; for instance, Whitney
([https://open.spotify.com/artist/32aUoW94mJ7xTJI7fG0V1G](https://open.spotify.com/artist/32aUoW94mJ7xTJI7fG0V1G))
is playing in Austin this week but you link to Whitney Houston
([https://open.spotify.com/artist/6XpaIBNiVzIetEPCWDvAFP](https://open.spotify.com/artist/6XpaIBNiVzIetEPCWDvAFP)).

That being said I like it and could see myself using this!

------
hnruss
This appears to be limited to well-known musicians. IMO those musicians don't
need the help-- people are already finding their shows just fine.

There's a ton of great musicians out there that want to be discovered by wider
audiences, but are regularly ignored by various music directories like this.
Seems like a lost opportunity, considering that they're probably more willing
to pay for inclusion than already well-known artists.

~~~
slouch
right, songkick and bandsintown doing just fine and work in any city

------
bengotow
Oh man this is exactly what I've been looking for. Spotify has the "Browse >
Concerts" tab which shows upcoming concerts in your zip code for bands you've
listened to on Spotify, but I've always wished I could just hit "Play."

Requested Nashville (c'mon, no Music City, USA??), look forward to giving this
a spin!

~~~
slashblake
[https://www.nextweeksplaylist.com/nashville](https://www.nextweeksplaylist.com/nashville)

------
siempreb
Hmm, it only works with a Spotify account which I don't have neither want..

------
ninetax
Neat design! I tried this a few years ago by making
[http://bandsoftheweek.com/](http://bandsoftheweek.com/), but I haven't kept
up with fixing bug or improving it. Perhaps I can finally take it down.

------
dclowd9901
I made an app like this a long time ago called "Showhopping". Its intention
was to get people out to more music events by helping them discover artists
similar to the ones they liked. I really just earnestly felt like people
weren't going to enough music events, and missing out on a great activity to
engage in!

I eventually ran out of steam on it when BandsInTown and others joined the
scene, but it was great fun for a while, and I even ended up on lifehacker at
some point. Good luck with your venture!

------
Ductapemaster
The design of this site seems identical to the graphic design that Adafruit
used for their I2C address compilation advertisement art[0]. I don't want to
jump to the conclusion that this is a ripoff - is this a standard design
template that someone offers?

[0]
[https://learn.adafruit.com/i2c-addresses/overview](https://learn.adafruit.com/i2c-addresses/overview)

~~~
behindsight
Probable source in question:

[https://photofunia.com/effects/retro-
wave](https://photofunia.com/effects/retro-wave)

------
TurkishPoptart
Hi! I really like your site's design! Thanks for providing the Medium link
too. Very surprised that no code was needed to build this; I inspected the
page and saw over 5,000 lines of JQuery code in there. Well done.

------
monksy
As someone that struggles to find good music events, this is awesome.

Where do you source the event data?

EDIT: Due to Festivals my playlist (Chicago) is filled with mostly stuff from
Riot Fest (this weekend)

------
turbostyler
This is just a thinly-veiled ad for Parabola

------
davidwitt415
FYI Site Blocked by our corp network admin for some reason..

------
riffic
This exists:

[https://www.nextweeksplaylist.com/](https://www.nextweeksplaylist.com/)

~~~
slashblake
Hi! Thanks for the shout out!

